# Anyone want to ride Saturday at DSO?



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Last weekends ride was scrapped and all my riding friends are going to be out of town or busy... 

Thinking about going for a day ride on Saturday if any wanted to meet up and ride...

Bike is nothing special but I do enjoy hitting holes and riding hard 

Hit me up if anyone wants to go 


/i\


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

i wish you were closer to DFW !!! i'll be in houston this week but won't have the Brute !!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Toy run at Xtreme this Saturday. If I don't have to work, I will be there.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Will do.. Is it one if those you donate a unwrapped toys to get in sort of deal?


/i\


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I asked if they will be charging normal entry to the park or if toy donation gets you in. Waiting for reply. 

Are you on facebook?? https://www.facebook.com/events/554571894612214/

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

OK, they are charging regular entry price at the park, but donating it to the toy run.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Am on Facebook but don't have them added


/i\


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Headed out there tomorrow anyone else goin


----------



## Oopsdiditagain (Apr 29, 2013)

Anybody going riding this weekend? Want to go but don't want to ride alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

They have a big event at DSO this weekend. Just FYI. I have a wedding to attend, so I cannot go. my next ride might be the first weekend of May if I'm not working.


----------

